# Websites for forclosures



## PeaceAndLove (Dec 28, 2019)

I've been useing trulia to find forclosures. Does anyone have experience with this site or suggestion for others?


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Jan 3, 2020)

I've never had good luck with any of those online foreclosure lists. Just cuz some of them can still have tenants or be shown actively to potential buyers. And it seems like all the lists I've seen were very incomplete.


----------



## PeaceAndLove (Jan 6, 2020)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> I've never had good luck with any of those online foreclosure lists. Just cuz some of them can still have tenants or be shown actively to potential buyers. And it seems like all the lists I've seen were very incomplete.



How do you find ones that don't have potential buyers?


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Jan 6, 2020)

PeaceAndLove said:


> How do you find ones that don't have potential buyers?


IDK, that's why I've never had good luck with them.


----------



## sebastien (May 5, 2020)

I know some kids used property shark back in the day (https://www.propertyshark.com/mason/)
but that was back before occupy, I havent been affiliated with the squatter scene since a few years thence though, so I dont know if it is still any good


----------



## scutellaria (May 5, 2020)

im assuming youre looking for potentially squattable properties not to buy a foreclosure: 

look for tax records in your county. depending on where you are, it might be online. otherwise youd have to go to town hall or the county clerk. either way its public information.


----------



## Maliceofcats (Oct 10, 2021)

scutellaria said:


> im assuming youre looking for potentially squattable properties not to buy a foreclosure:
> 
> look for tax records in your county. depending on where you are, it might be online. otherwise youd have to go to town hall or the county clerk. either way its public information.


What are you looking for with tax records usually? Delinquent payments, that sort of thing?


----------



## reeed (Jan 16, 2022)

PeaceAndLove said:


> I've been useing trulia to find forclosures. Does anyone have experience with this site or suggestion for others?



You can look up the county treasury for your area, they have a list of all properties that are considered 'delinquent' (haven't paid property taxes) this list is public information should be free, but in larger cities they will make you pay.


----------

